# Question- White ring on horse's hoof???



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Get rid of it?! The horse needs it's periople. That's just what happens when they get sodden. All the horses down here look like that after standing around in knee deep snow in the winters. Just leave it, as it dries it'll go away on its own.


----------



## Bri (Jun 27, 2013)

So, it'll just go away on it's own, right? Thanks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It doesn't go away, it is just not noticeable when it's dry. Absolutely nothing to worry about, perfectly normal.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the horse's version of waterlogging... like the way your fingertips get when you swim for a long time... or do too many dishes by hand!


----------

